

New OpenVMS Vulnerability - shipcode
http://www.theprojectxblog.net/new-openvms-vulnerability/
Alright, I was just hanging out in IRC (Internet Relay Chat) with my friends discussing about gurls, escapades, new fan signs for our blog and suddenly my friend (his name is scr3w) told me about a new vulnerability which has been identified and reported by Christer Oberg (a well-known bug hunter) for HP OpenVMS TCP/IP Services running SMTP server. The potential security vulnerability could result in a remote Denial of Service (DoS). I was so interested on the said exploit that I told him to send me an email about the said vulnerability.
======
rbanffy
One word: amazing.

